# 2.0T mrk5 gti build



## thegson1 (Jul 27, 2015)

I just picked up a mark5 GTI. 2008 with 60k miles on it. Totally stock except for a Magnaflow muffler. I want to build it to about 280-300hp but I dont really know where to start. Anyone wanna help me make a list of mods? Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

thegson1 said:


> I just picked up a mark5 GTI. 2008 with 60k miles on it. Totally stock except for a Magnaflow muffler. I want to build it to about 280-300hp but I dont really know where to start. Anyone wanna help me make a list of mods? Any help is appreciated, thanks


Is it an FSI or TSI? 2008 was a split year for those engines.


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

Downpipe, R8 coilpacks, Stage 2 tune, HPFP on 100 octane should give you around 280hp +...Also make sure the cam position sensor is up to par and maybe upgrade the DV.


----------



## bilalsultani87 (Apr 25, 2015)

To reach you Goal between 280 290 HP, You can start with below Mods:

-Cold air intake
-Downpipe
-Stage 2 remap
-new set of Red coils with NGK Sparks.

Gd luck


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalsultani87 (Apr 25, 2015)

Btw what about the sound of magnaflow? Is it nice? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

